# To Crease or not to crease?



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I wrote this post about creasing chinos and I thought that you guys might enjoy it.

I used to never crease my chinos. It seemed too fussy. Not that it looked overly fussy, but rather that it said to others that I spend an excessive amount of time thinking about and prepping clothing which is exactly the opposite reason that I am attracted to a classic American style. However, in pursuit of the perfect pair of chinos I began experimenting with the crease&#8230;and liked it.










​









Far and away the biggest reason that I liked the crease is the tapered silhouette that it creates. This makes perfect sense when I started to think about it. Ironing pants without a crease actually increases the amount of chino visible from the front presenting the viewer with the widest possible leg. By ironing a crease down the middle of the pants the amount of visible chino is reduced and instead of a flattened chino the viewer is presented with the edge of a diamond shape. The trade-off is that profile of a creased chino is wider which is more than a fair exchange in my book.










For comparison, here is a picture of the same pair of chinos featured above, but without a crease.

There is another reason that I am growing fond of the crease and that reason is formality. A crisp pair of chinos ironed with a knife blade crease is better suited for a blazer than those without. The crease takes the chinos from casual to business casual (see blazer picture above). This can be a double-edged sword as it can make a casual rig look off. When wearing a pair of chinos on the weekend I would avoid a knife blade crease (or any crease).

I now tend to crease more chinos than not. It helps to create the tapered silhouette that I have been in search of without having to go through round after round of alteration. It also communicates a more professional image especially when worn with a blazer or sport coat. I am still learning when to crease and when not to crease, but the biggest lesson that I learned is that I need to be flexible and not live by absolutes.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

No creases for me... but, that is just my personal taste.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I have all of my pants creased. You are right on the money about the silhouette it creates. It's especially useful if you are shorter, heavier or just have short legs (like me) and you want to lengthen your leg line.

I can't imagine creased chinos being too formal for anything save maybe a t-shirt. And I don't know about you, but I'm not much of a t-shirt guy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, I started to crease after reading a post on a blog by some guy going by OCBD... oh, wait. That's you. 

Seriously, I bought your case for it, and I've been doing it ever since. I like the way it looks. The only time I don't is when I'm going to wear sneakers and a polo. Otherwise, with an OCBD or other button-up, I do.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I, finally, learned how to iron trousers and have become a crease fan.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The crease wins.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Dr. Dre creases so I crease. :cool2:

In all seriousness though I like the crease for all of the reasons OCBD listed. It does take longer to press pants but I think its worth it for a cleaner look.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My cuffed chinos are creased and paired with shined shoes, a jacket and tie and other garments toward the more formal end of what is broadly an informal spectrum. Uncuffed chinos are pressed flat and worn with desert boots, boats or camp mocs, polos, an OCBD without a tie or, in cooler weather, a turtleneck.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I, too, was inspired to start creasing my khakis by OCBD.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I creased a pair of 100% linen trousers a few months ago. Took about an hour to get both the wrinkles out and the crease straight. That kind of soured me to creasing again; plus I have a hard time lining the seams up correctly. 

I do prefer the look of creases and cuffs, however.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Spin Evans said:


> I creased a pair of 100% linen trousers a few months ago. Took about an hour to get both the wrinkles out and the crease straight. That kind of soured me to creasing again; plus I have a hard time lining the seams up correctly.
> 
> I do prefer the look of creases and cuffs, however.


The saddest part was, after all that work, the creases in that linen were likely gone within 90 minutes.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Spin Evans said:


> I creased a pair of 100% linen trousers a few months ago. Took about an hour to get both the wrinkles out and the crease straight. That kind of soured me to creasing again; plus I have a hard time lining the seams up correctly.
> 
> I do prefer the look of creases and cuffs, however.


If you can afford it, having your khakis professionally laundered makes life a lot easier. I don't wash pants unless they get soiled. Otherwise, I just brush them and use the crease from the cleaners as a guide when I need to iron.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

I quite dislike creased chinos. To my eye, your first picture shows someone who has legs that are out of proportion from above his knee down to his feet as compared to his torso and hips. In the third picture, however, the proportion is harmonious, and the wearer looks casual, comfortable, and without affectation.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Me , being broader in waist (40) and hip, with more slender calf, means case #1 would be seemingly more pronounced taper from thigh to cuff, something I have always avoided. I still prefer no creases.


Sent from the deck of the "Spyglass II"


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Generally it doesn't matter to me either way as long as it's harmonious with the overall outfit. If it's an occasion where I'm dressing up a bit more (not to the point where I need wool trousers, but wearing a tie/ironed pinpoint/blazer), I'll do a crease. If it's just a usual work day (rumpled OCBD/sleeves rolled up or open collar OCBD/linen sport coat), I usually don't bother.

TL;DR- either way, as long as it's harmonious.

Edit: with all that said, I did just press a crease into my chinos for tomorrow because of this thread


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A crease looks much better.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

OCBD, did this post inspire your blog entry (and this thread)?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1573191#post1573191


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

To those that crease cotton chinos, do you ever get a permanent crease mark on the pants? I have a pair of LE non-iron chinos in green that came creased and they have a crease mark that looks kindof nasty, but maybe that is because they are a dark color and/or non-iron.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

I do this from time to time with my good white chinos, but they're pleated so it really pays to maintain the natural crease.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> OCBD, did this post inspire your blog entry (and this thread)?
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1573191#post1573191


Gamma - It didn't inspire the post (the pursuit of collegiate fit chinos inspired it), but it did inspire me posting it here on AAT 

Alkydrinker - That is one of my concerns as well. I can definitely see a line on my older chinos from where I iron them flat which makes it less noticeable. To be fair these chinos are all over 3 years old. The questions will be how long does it take for this mark to become permanent.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

FWIW I don't seem to have the permanent line issue with Bills, but there is, without a doubt, a permanent line on the few pairs of BB Advantage Chinos that are in rotation. It took about a year for the line to become permanent on the BB chinos.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I had to have creases in all of my trousers ever since I joined the Marine Corps back in 1996 and just kept on putting them in everything but denim since then.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Respect to OCBD, and other sharply dressed fellows out there, but... Creases are completely antithetical to everything I do when I get dressed in the morning. 100% not for me. I'm not saying the look bad on other people though, OCBD's examples are really great.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

It takes me way too long to wear the original creases out of my chinos for me to even consider putting them back on all but a select few cases.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Crease.

As OCBD suggests this greatly improves the silhouette both face-on and in profile. Further; creases optimise the drape. Also, and inevitibly, a pair of sharply pressed chinos are perceived as being the smarter look.

.
.
.

.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Crease.
> 
> As OCBD suggest this greatly improves the silhouette both face-on and in profile. Further creases optimise the drape. Also, and inevitibly, a pair of sharply pressed chinos are perceived as being the smarter look.


Should I crease my khaki shorts too?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My wife does the laundry and she is wont to iron just about everything that comes out of the wash...to include chinos and even the few pair of blue jeans that are in my wardrobe. Ironing is like a Zen experience for her and frankly, I've grown to prefer the creasing of my chinos...even with the bluejeans. Besides, my late, sainted Mama used to tell me, "it is best not to look a gift horse in the mouth!"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Should I crease my khaki shorts too?


GRRRR!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

alkydrinker said:


> To those that crease cotton chinos, do you ever get a permanent crease mark on the pants? I have a pair of LE non-iron chinos in green that came creased and they have a crease mark that looks kindof nasty, but maybe that is because they are a dark color and/or non-iron.


Burn them. Non-iron trousers with permanent creases are awful.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

All trousers should have a crease except jeans.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Burn them. Non-iron trousers with permanent creases are awful.


No, they aren't.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> All trousers should have a crease except jeans.


He hath spoken. Case closed.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

L-feld said:


> He hath spoken. Case closed.


Back to being an outlaw in a rumpled OCBD and unpressed chinos. Seriously though, have you ever tried pressing patchwork tweed trousers? Not happening.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Back to being an outlaw in a rumpled OCBD and unpressed chinos. Seriously though, have you ever tried pressing patchwork tweed trousers? Not happening.


I'm going to refer you to that comment in your signature. Patchwork lives by no man's rules. Not even Andy's.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been creasing for a couple of weeks. I changed into some unpressed chinos to go to the farmers market after work, and I felt like a bum. I don't know if I can go back to uncreased.

At the same time, I see that Muffy still gets away with it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> My wife does the laundry and she is wont to iron just about everything that comes out of the wash...to include chinos and even the few pair of blue jeans that are in my wardrobe. Ironing is like a Zen experience for her and frankly, I've grown to prefer the creasing of my chinos...even with the bluejeans. Besides, my late, sainted Mama used to tell me, "it is best not to look a gift horse in the mouth!"





Andy said:


> All trousers should have a crease except jeans.


Andy: What are ya doing to me? LOL. I gotta tell ya, this is going to bring considerable strife to the "eagles crib!"


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It has added about 10 minutes to my morning agenda.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Duvel, do you make sure you have a crease in your pants be-fare goin' out ta slop pigs down yon on the Iowa farm?

(this is a joke referencing a different thread where someone told Duvel they would dress differently if they lived in Iowa like him. Duvel had a funny response about slopping pigs that I am calling back to.)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Course I do, mistah. Dem pigs is mighty particular about who slops 'em, and my pappy learned me to always dress for the occasion.



alkydrinker said:


> Duvel, do you make sure you have a crease in your pants be-fare goin' out ta slop pigs down yon on the Iowa farm?
> 
> (this is a joke referencing a different thread where someone told Duvel they would dress differently if they lived in Iowa like him. Duvel had a funny response about slopping pigs that I am calling back to.)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Crease or not is the wearer's prerogative when it comes to chinos.



Piqué said:


> I quite dislike creased chinos. To my eye, your first picture shows someone who has legs that are out of proportion from above his knee down to his feet as compared to his torso and hips. In the third picture, however, the proportion is harmonious, and the wearer looks casual, comfortable, and without affectation.


I don't see how this is any different from dress trousers...?


----------



## Style&Pace (May 31, 2014)

It makes the most difference with the preppy look in the first picture. I think the crease sharpens the look. 

The more casual outfits, you could could crease it or not, I would tend toward not.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

alkydrinker said:


> Duvel, do you make sure you have a crease in your pants be-fare goin' out ta slop pigs down yon on the Iowa farm?
> 
> (this is a joke referencing a different thread where someone told Duvel they would dress differently if they lived in Iowa like him. Duvel had a funny response about slopping pigs that I am calling back to.)





Duvel said:


> Course I do, mistah. Dem pigs is mighty particular about who slops 'em, and my pappy learned me to always dress for the occasion.


I'm cramping from laughing now, thanks guys lol


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> My wife does the laundry and she is wont to iron just about everything that comes out of the wash...to include chinos and even the few pair of blue jeans that are in my wardrobe. Ironing is like a Zen experience for her and frankly, I've grown to prefer the creasing of my chinos...even with the bluejeans. Besides, my late, sainted Mama used to tell me, "it is best not to look a gift horse in the mouth!"


PM me if she divorces you.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am way too retentive to let my wife do my ironing. I won't even let her throw my clothes in the washer.


----------



## gyasih (Aug 3, 2011)

Crease.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Definitely crease.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Far and away the biggest reason that I liked the crease is the tapered silhouette that it creates. This makes perfect sense when I started to think about it. Ironing pants without a crease actually increases the amount of chino visible from the front presenting the viewer with the widest possible leg. By ironing a crease down the middle of the pants the amount of visible chino is reduced and instead of a flattened chino the viewer is presented with the edge of a diamond shape.
> 
> &#8230;.
> 
> It helps to create the tapered silhouette that I have been in search of* without having to go through round after round of alteration*. It also communicates a more professional image especially when worn with a blazer or sport coat.


Agree. Trying to achieve this effect with tailoring would also result in uncomfortably tight, 'slim-fit' cotton trousers.


----------



## MycroftH (Mar 9, 2012)

Crease here.

I often wear chinos / OCBD / SC (tweed in winter) in an office where my colleagues infallibly wear wool dress trousers & SC or a suit. I get away with it because they are quality chinos with a crease that look sharp and professional, and I'm always in a suit when the situation calls for it.

Although, my new boss has taken to calling me "The Professor"...


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I definitely fall in on the side of creasing. I iron all of my cotton twills, poplins and cords. They may get wrinkled during the day but they start out looking sharp. I think this would be an absolute must if you are wearing khakis in an office. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I advise that one *never* googles the words 'the beautiful crease' with safe-search off. :eek2:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure someone here knows how many angels can dance on the head of a pin, and I'm sure several people should see their proctologist abut the broomstick that's jammed up their... never mind. Creasing everything is ridiculous.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> I am way too retentive to let my wife do my ironing. I won't even let her throw my clothes in the washer.


La Signora Crispone is not allowed to interfere with my wardrobe. The final straw came a couple of years ago - an ivory Borrelli jumper that emerged from the wash several sizes too small. I still haven't grieved sufficiently to be able to throw it out.

On the principal point at issue, crease. InCREASE the peace. Make crease not war.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm pretty sure someone here knows how many angels can dance on the head of a pin, and I'm sure several people should see their proctologist abut the broomstick that's jammed up their... never mind. Creasing everything is ridiculous.


Physician, heal thyself. Nobody's talking about creasing everything. This is about chinos, which should be creased. Calm down.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

By the by, I have "rediscovered" J. Crew essential chinos in classic fit (regular version, not broken in). I recently purchased two of them, and the fit is really good. I have two older pair, circa 2009 or so, and from what I can tell, the only changes are minor and cosmetic, such as a differently colored ribbon inside the waistband. Gone is the cool blue/red/yellow rep band, replaced by a boring blue band. Oh, well. 

Fit is far better than the urban slim verions. Full without being overly baggy, and the rise feels to me just slightly higher than medium. They sit maybe just an inch below my belly button. Pockets are deep. I didn't cuff them, and I'm leaving the inseam just a little long, with a full break on my shoe, as I've found that these shrink just a little in the wash, and I like a longer inseam with fuller pants. 

Creased, they look dressy. 

My only beef is that they don't offer white or even stone. The lightest colors are a light khaki and a British khaki.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Andy said:


> All trousers should have a crease except jeans.


What if chinos stand in for jeans in one's wardrobe?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Natty Beau said:


> What if chinos stand in for jeans in one's wardrobe?


Natty, I don't iron my chinos at all on the weekend when I am wearing them as "jeans."


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

With a jacket and tie, ok. Otherwise, it strikes me as fussy. There's something to be said for a little rumple in your clothes. :biggrin:


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Natty, I don't iron my chinos at all on the weekend when I am wearing them as "jeans."





Mike75 said:


> With a jacket and tie, ok. Otherwise, it strikes me as fussy. There's something to be said for a little rumple in your clothes. :biggrin:


I think you guys found the happy medium.

My favorite thing about chinos is not caring what they look like. Replace that with corduroy pants in the winter. No sense in kicking around the house in expensive gray wool pants and wearing them out when these cheap, comfy alternatives exist.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Natty Beau said:


> I think you guys found the happy medium.
> 
> My favorite thing about chinos is not caring what they look like. Replace that with corduroy pants in the winter. No sense in kicking around the house in expensive gray wool pants and wearing them out when these cheap, comfy alternatives exist.


I favour moleskin for the winter months - not sure if you have it over there though.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was just thinking about it this morning, as I was picking out my clothes for work. Over the years I've acquired a few kinds of chinos. The fuller fit chinos, like the classic fit essential chinos that I mentioned, feel right for a slightly dressier look with an OCBD or other shirt that straddles casual and dressy. Because of their relatively high rise, they also work well with a blazer. 

They don't work as well when I go more casual, say, with a polo, rugby, t-shirt, etc. That's when I pull out the slimmer cuts and lower rises. The untucked polo, etc., works with the lower rise and slimmer cut, especially since I keep those shirts on the slimmer side, whereas the tucked-in OCBD, which I wear a little fuller, and the blazer make a low-rise and slim cut feel odd to me. 

Same with the crease issue. It feels a little weird to me to crease chinos if I'm wearing them with a polo and the like. It feels weird to me now NOT to crease them if I'm going with a tucked-in shirt, especially with a blazer.

Good to have some options.


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Those pics look great ocbd. The first two with a crease really do look better, in my opinion. They have a slimmer look without having a slimmer cut.

I'm not as picky as many here — the main reason I've wasted so much time looking for less-expensive-than-Bill's must-iron chinos is because I can't stand the permanent (or at least very long lasting) crease on LL Bean and Land's End 100% chemically treated cotton offerings. But I think I'll just pick a few pairs up now, bargain that they are. The crease looks fine!


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

L-feld said:


> He hath spoken. Case closed.


Lmao...good thread...


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

L-feld said:


> If you can afford it, having your khakis professionally laundered makes life a lot easier. I don't wash pants unless they get soiled. Otherwise, I just brush them and use the crease from the cleaners as a guide when I need to iron.


That's where I sit along the crease spectrum. I have some khakis that I have laundered and starched until they start to fray. Then, they migrate to the wash-at-home, non-creased side of the closet.


----------

